# X-mas Exchange



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

EVERYONE's INVITED ALL SKILL LEVELS

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others. 

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4.Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, *add your hobbytalk name in the box*. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This is not a rule set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a tjet, I will try to make sure you get a tjet, tyco for tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: December 10th. Late responders' cars will be kept by me!!!!  :jest: I will try to get cars shipped by December 15th.

8. Send cars to:
Jerry Gill
101 Maple Drive
Port Townsend, WA 98368

*PLEASE DO NOT SEND CARS TIL DECEMBER or at least til after Turkey Day.*
I CANNOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST OR MIS-DIRECTED MAIL 
SO MERRY X-MAS TO ALL AND LET'S HAVE SOME FUN.
__________________


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good on ya Win!! I'm in!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet.. Count me in.

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Too


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Me too! I'm in!

-Paul


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

This sounds like fun :thumbsup:

Bob B.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm in too.......now got to get the guys over at Buster's Body Works together & figure out a project.
Don't worry, it'll be December before it's ready!
Thanks in advance for your efforts.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm in. Maybe I can finish the one I started last year????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I will have to try to do this.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are Canadian Residents elligible to participate????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be a problem 71. The only thing, as with KiwiDave also, is the return postage will be a little more, and the extra handwriting for Jerry with the customs forms. This is just a guess though... Santa Jerry will have to reply for a definite answer!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ho, Ho, Ho I started my car a month ago...ho, ho, ho

Bob...slotcarman is lighting the front up for me...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
Already? Time sure does fly. I'm in. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Are Canadian Residents elligible to participate????


YES!!!!!!! I really don't know about the Postage rates, but it should be fine.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Count me in too! Maybe even for two!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

hey jerry count me in to honda27


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

It's on the way! rr.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

***Having to withdraw, sorry guys.****


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm in! Just one thing to ask, can someone shoot me a PM or email on the 1st to remind me to send my car? Seems I always have a dozen things going on and forget about 1/2 of them  TIA!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Thanks for playing Hank!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hank, thanks for the sticky ...... and playing along. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey!count me in too!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

deleated, i should watch my manners, sorry


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My first instinct told me to post this so, I did.*



sethndaddy said:


> .............WOW, GUESS I'M FEELING THE LOVE RIGHT ABOUT NOW.
> MY IDEA, MY HOBBYTALK TRADITION, PULLED OUT FROM UNDER ME WITHOUT A WORD.
> 
> THANKS, LATER.


Ed,

Hey Daddy-O..................

What I do know was that everyone wanted to still carry on your traditional Christmas slot car exchange. Comunications broke down & nobody knew if you were still riding the slot or derailed?? What happened to Ed? was the general question that was beeing asked in CHAT....that said.


Would rather see peace on the boards with all my Hobby Talk friends than to just sit back and not be able to say how I realy feal. Remember the days when we ALL got along...those were FUN TIMES!!

Bob...Tis the season to be Jolly, fah, lah, lah, lah, lah, LA, LA, LA, LA...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> .............WOW, GUESS I'M FEELING THE LOVE RIGHT ABOUT NOW.
> MY IDEA, MY HOBBYTALK TRADITION, PULLED OUT FROM UNDER ME WITHOUT A WORD.
> 
> THANKS, LATER.


 Well, as for YOUR Hobbytalk tradition (your idea), you were/are convienently absent from HT for months. NO mention of a Xmas exchange from you. I asked in chat if the guys and gals were interested in doing your/HT Xmas exchange. There was enough interest, SO, I volunteered to play Santa(in your absence) to keep YOUR/Hobbytalk tradition going in the HOLIDAY spirit. Ed, if you want it back, speak up, times a-wasting.

:wave: "LOVE LOVE LOVE ........ ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE......... LOVE IS ALL YOU NEED........." :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn it!!! Now that song is gonna be stuck in my head for the rest of the day, and not the whole song... just the endless end going over and over and over and over.... :freak: Thanks Jerry!! :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pic.....Pic.......Pic..... All we need's a pic.... :devil: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so....just curious as to whom i am sending my xchange car to???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> so....just curious as to whom i am sending my xchange car to???


Win43 as stated in the very first post on this thread. Otherwise nobody would have had time to get thier car done in time.

Bob...I gotta go work on mine now...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok,cool.hope all is well and good,seems there was some confusion...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Bob :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I'm game. 
didn't think people got their nose out of joint so easy here.
but, I'll be sending along something different. 
Happy, Happy. Joy, Joy!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Had this painted 2 months ago, sent off to slotcarman for lights, pieces on...DONE!!!*



roadrner said:


> It's on the way! rr.


Jerry,

HEY EVERYONE DON'T FORGET TO SEND $6.00 FOR RETURN SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  H  , H  ,
H  , H  

I know you didn't want these untill after Turkey day but, like roadrner I am breaking the rules..........Mailing it off tomarrow. :wave:

Bob...breakin' the law, breakin' the law...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Jerry,
> 
> HEY EVERYONE DON'T FORGET TO SEND $6.00 FOR RETURN SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  H  , H  ,
> H  , H
> ...



There are rules? OS, I missed the shipping thing. Got so damn excited that it was exchange time again I totally missed that. Sorry Jer!  Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll let it slide this time ....... :jest::roll::jest:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry guys I really wanted to be involved this year, but work commitments have made it impossible to finish my custom I had intended to send. Perhaps we can do a Christmas in July!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heya jerry!is it too early to send my car?i want it to clear customs in time for the deadline if the 10th,so i thought i would package it up today and it would mail out to you monday.is that too soon?hope the recipient continues the theme i started,it would look great with some meatball racing numbers!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I'm in also !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Finished and Ready*

Just finished my exchange car. Will hold off on shipping until the turkey day craziness has past. This is my 1st year into this and looking forward to all the fun! Guess I should hold off posting a picture until we swap?

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

whens turkey day for the states,i can never remember,we do it on a different day up here in the great white north.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The 25th down here, eh! But it's still a beauty way to go!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks ya hosers.so if i send it soon it should clear customs in time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would send it now. I've heard a couple grumblings about stuff being delayed at customs up to a week or more. Better safe than late.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I'm In !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Jerry just sent my car.it ships out monday.i put 5 CAD for return post hope thats ok


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> Just finished my exchange car. Will hold off on shipping until the turkey day craziness has past. This is my 1st year into this and looking forward to all the fun! Guess I should hold off posting a picture until we swap?
> 
> -Paul


Paul,
A first year virgin? You're gonna love this! Welcome and you make some great bods!
Dave


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Santa on the Way*

Package mailed this morning. HO-HO-HO.
Ain't it cool that Santa talks in our scale:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

hey jerry me and mittens29 will be shipping mine and her cars out tuesday were shipping them both together so u will get at same time ty


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy Santa:
Tell ur grubby lil Elves to keep thier mitts off'a My Xchange car cuz I put a loto work into this baby and I hope whoever gets it appreciates My efforts. I mailed it out this am.
Merry Christmas.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Elf bashing now are we ???*

... That there is the fast track to the Naughty List. What scale is coal anyway? :lol::jest::lol:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

My "grubby lil' elves" :hat: at Buster's Body Works just finished up the Christmas Coupe & are on the way to the P.O. .....nice thing about the elves is that they work cheap! (cookies & milk) :tongue:
Jerry, Thanks for your efforts. This is a great service that you do for us. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

eastside johnny said:


> My "grubby lil' elves" at Buster's Body Works just finished up the Christmas Coupe & are on the way to the P.O. .....nice thing about the elves is that they work cheap! (cookies & milk)


I agree about the elves. I woke up to find my exchange car painted and finished. Of course my last name's Shoemaker too, maybe that played a factor....

I think I'll set some more stuff on the workbench tonight and see if they come back 

-Paul


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Jerry!! Just to let you know my two cars are on the way!! ALong with the appropriate bribe for Santa!! LOL!! HO!! HO!! HO!!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

One more coat of Future and my car's ready for the postman. This is my 1st year, too!

I'll have to remember to take a few pictures before I send it off.

Bob B.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And I haven't even started yet!! I better get cooking!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

How many sleeps til slotmas?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man You guys are gonna have a blast. Wish I had more time to participate.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey who was it that had a Christmas Tree on top of a Station Wagon last year? Was that you Slotcarman?

Bob...we need to see some pics from years gone by...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, that was Xracerho. It was awesome!! Good idea on the swaps of Christmas past idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are the pictures from the 2008 Christmas Exchange....*



bobhch said:


> Hey who was it that had a Christmas Tree on top of a Station Wagon last year? Was that you Slotcarman?
> 
> Bob...we need to see some pics from years gone by...zilla


O.K. here are the pics of the 2008 cars...



















Ho, Ho, Ho...will find some more.

Bob...I got Riches Junior Johnson #3 car in the exchange...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got that #19 Hooters of Bobs. What good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Bob,
You got any more pics of that 3 car?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I made the blue cobra with the MEV rims. It has one my direct drive motors in it... I can't remember who got it though... and I don't see the car I got in any of the pics.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Heya jerry!did my xmas car make it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine went out today Jerry!! Hope it shows up on time!!


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*x-mas exchange*

hi jerry mine went out 2 days ago ,hoping it there on time


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> Heya jerry!did my xmas car make it?


It made it.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

jtslot said:


> hi jerry mine went out 2 days ago ,hoping it there on time


Should make it no poroblem.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Santa has 10 or 12 cars here now with more showing up everyday. I will post a group photo next week.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool, Im sending mine out tomorrow!!!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine went out today!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*427 H.P. WOW! Move over Richard Petty because, here comes your worst nightmare....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob,
> You got any more pics of that 3 car?


Why yes I do. Just took it out of the case a little bit ago!

Gave it some hard lap time around Las Zillas Speedway before snapping these pics a few min. ago. 

Yep it is a fun car to rip around the track. Impalas are Awesum!




























I could be here all night posting up picks of cool little cars I got here and there but, this one is on the house. Next one will cost yah...lol

Bob...Look Mah I'm Junior Johnson...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks jerry!that was my fathers day build!came from tennesee,to vancouver island,then off to you,and where to next?gotta love the xmas exchange!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I had indicated I would participate, but I got behind and had nothing worthy of sending. hope to participate next time though. have fun Y'all.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rock on...*



alpink said:


> I had indicated I would participate, but I got behind and had nothing worthy of sending. hope to participate next time though. have fun Y'all.


alpink,

Got you down for next year...GO!!:woohoo:

oH Man you could have just Hot Glued a rock on a t-jet chassis. Nuther Dave loves rocks...that is all he ever gets.

Nuther...I got a Rock...Dave

Bob...working on next years car now...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

bobhch said:


> oH Man you could have just Hot Glued a rock on a t-jet chassis. Nuther Dave loves rocks...that is all he ever gets.



Aww Man I could have Done that.... Why didn't you tell me? I even have a chunk of coal I could have sent! 

:woohoo:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry I missed this year. Just too much on the proverbial plate. Will be back next year for sure.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all the slotheads out there.

Gar


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Here's The Pics*

Hope these turned out OK. I'm using the wifes' camera. I had a heck of a time resizing the pics to fit Hobbytalk. Will try to get the cars packed and shipped by friday.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now!!! I want my car now................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah LOL*

Jerry,

Thanks for beeing Santa this year so, we could carry on this Super Fun HT tradition started by Ed! Ho, Ho, Ho....

All these cars look super fun and will be glad to get any one of them....Sweet builds everyone!!

Bob...An-tis-the-pation...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Thanks for beeing Santa this year so, we could carry on this Super Fun HT tradition started by Ed! Ho, Ho, Ho....
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with Bob.. All CARS LOOKS AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! I likes them all!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fantastic Talents*

So cool to see all the creative monsters set loose!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers! Can't wait for my box to show up.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did you say you're puttin em all on eBay?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Did you say you're puttin em all on eBay?



Good one.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*CARS SHIPPED almost*

All cars went out today except for one. Sorry slotnewbie yours will go out tomorrow. I had to repackage it. $20 for Priority Mail to Canada was just a little to high. I will be sending it 1st class tomorrow.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry bout high postage,jerry.lemme know if you need me to send acouple bucks yer way


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> Sorry bout high postage,jerry.lemme know if you need me to send acouple bucks yer way


It went out 1st Class. No extra postage needed.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks jerry!cant wait!ho ho ho!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Santa just delivered the package at 10:00 this morning. Sweet!
*Thank you and Merry Christmas *to Jerry & everyone that participated. 
Have to go now & make room in one of the display cases...............:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is WAY cooler than the sox that I will be getting...(Hey I need socks though)*

Ding, Dong....the postman left a couple packages...OH BOY!

I am pretty sure (not 100%) that Jerry was the maker of this GTO!!

WOW! I threw some rrr rears on this and gave it a bunch of laps. What fun! 

This guy just jumped in and went along for the ride. I had an ENERGY Chocolate bar so, there was no stopping me...lol










Oooooooooh man this black GTO is AWESUM!

The pictures don't show the true color of the red interior.

The red is more of a darker color and looks like what a real red leather interior would look like...LOVE IT!










Hmmmmmmmmmm so, who got the HOOTERS van?

Bob...This will be my best Christmas present this year for sure...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My shipment arrived today. Thanks!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do believe our gifts were a direct swap Bob... checking your list, twice... Zilla!!! I did the GTO. It's a good thing I kept the air shocks pumped up on that goat.. I knew them Vincent tires were going to be squirrelly. Your zombie reindeer powered Santa driven cigar racer showed (back) up here today!!! I guess the mummy and zombie cigar cars got someone to chase now!! 

Thanks for the fun Jerry!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Well slotcarman you got to build part of your own car...LOL*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I do believe our gifts were a direct swap Bob... checking your list, twice... Zilla!!! I did the GTO. It's a good thing I kept the air shocks pumped up on that goat.. I knew them Vincent tires were going to be squirrelly. Your zombie reindeer powered Santa driven cigar racer showed (back) up here today!!! I guess the mummy and zombie cigar cars got someone to chase now!!
> 
> Thanks for the fun Jerry!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oooooooooooooh so I am 100% sure that slotcarman built this GOAT now....Thank You I love it U-Joe!

The Santa Indy car needs one of those longer red guide pins....ho, ho, ho.

Bob...zombie cars forever...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jerry made the perfect choice for mine. Since I've been tossing around more of a Halloween / Christmas theme for my next table, this car will "bridge" the two of them together. I hadn't noticed in the pics you posted up, and I got one heck of a chuckle this morning when I saw the sponsor for this car... Hmmmmm... Santa..... Holley... :lol:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Got mine today! thanks jerry for this!

Wes


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

ty win me and mittens got our cars on fri ty good to go


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Who got my orange " AvantiNator ' ?






Neal :dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Santa made his way to my door yesterday. Thankx Jerry good Job!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*awesome*

i got my gift today and it was awesome ,thank you again


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

My gift arrived on Friday and here's the guys in the shop looking it over before it hits the track and powering through the hairpin turn 





Jerry - Thank you very much for continuing the tradition and I'm glad that I participated this year :thumbsup:

I'll have to start thinking about an idea for next year :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey I got phshoe64 awesome plum crazy purple mopar paint on a chevy truck!! not a bad combination haha.. this is really nice paint job and detailing!!! it ll be in my display going no where! thanks man. 

Now I wonder who got my burnt orange dodge truck?? 

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Got my cars and I am well pleased!!! Good job!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Ummmmm, by the way ............. when is sanny caws going to post up a few pics of the bribes, I ,..... errr ....... mean gifts that he got??????


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Reindeer Spotted - Goodies Received*

Package arrived! Wes! Too absolutely AWESOME!:thumbsup: The pictures did not do anything close to justice to the paint job's BEEOOTIMOUS copper glow! Now I have to keep it away from my Dodge Truck lovin wife!

Thanks Jerry. You did a fantastic job, especially this time of year and the chaos it brings! Your work is greatly appreciated:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My surprise arrived yesterday. Love that flip hood 55 Chevy! Thanks Jerry! Another great Christmas exchange. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This cool ramp truck was spotted at the track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks Jerry for all the work and taking care of business!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Got my gift yesterday & it is a real super Resincast Jag XKE Fastback coupe w/a spoiler. Nice paint & wheels too !Great exchange for my orange "AvantiNator " !!

BTW is the Maroun #3 Jag roadster also a resincast from the same person? I bought it on ebay as a kit ( I added the w/s & driver ).



Neal:dude:

PS thanx for the Toblerone ! Me & my "Boss" Love it !!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey neal.that ia a resincast that randy/hilltop sent me.i painted it up for the fathers day build off that bobzilla started.fire red over sandable grey auto primer with about 6 coats of clear.the stripe is a cut down decal from a model kit.i hand painted the silver details the wipers were a challenge,but a steady hand prevailed.merry christmas.i think the afx wheels give it a mean look!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> Hey neal.that ia a resincast that randy/hilltop sent me.i painted it up for the fathers day build off that bobzilla started.fire red over sandable grey auto primer with about 6 coats of clear.the stripe is a cut down decal from a model kit.i hand painted the silver details the wipers were a challenge,but a steady hand prevailed.merry christmas.i think the afx wheels give it a mean look!



But did he also do the # 3 Maroun Jaguar Open roadster ?

:dude:Neal


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dunno about that,youd have to ask randy.maybe pm hilltiop raceways,his ht name. Enjoy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, Didn't do the open roadster...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. That open Jag has nutherdave written all over it... Just a guess..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nope Joe... Go Fish ! !*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. That open Jag has nutherdave written all over it... Just a guess..


Not from here... I think that's all Neal... and it's a beauty at that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Not from here... I think that's all Neal... and it's a beauty at that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THanks, but it was a body I bought from eBay.A lot of it seemed as if it was built by the same person.Sort of like seeing 2 art works & assuming they were both Picasso's .

Neal:dude:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Sorry I missed it this year...just didnt have anything worthy to send...


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Here is my Christmas photo!
Mater & Lightning being chased by Outlaw that got Mad Max.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad you like it!!! Watch out for them radioactive tires.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

partspig said:


> Ummmmm, by the way ............. when is sanny caws going to post up a few pics of the bribes, I ,..... errr ....... mean gifts that he got??????


Here's pics of Santa's bribes ....... I mean gifts. :thumbsup: :woohoo:

Not sure who sent me the "gift" in the second pic.  :freak:

Hope everyone enjoyed the Holidays ..... and had fun with the exchange.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooohoooo!! Thank you Win.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just got my package day before yesterday,neal's avantinator.funny that he got the one i sent,as my name is neil aswell!thanks win and the chocolate was a welcome treat!nice resin job,neal!(think i'll paint it though,lol!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> just got my package day before yesterday,neal's avantinator.funny that he got the one i sent,as my name is neil aswell!thanks win and the chocolate was a welcome treat!nice resin job,neal!(think i'll paint it though,lol!


Thats OK as its your car now though I myself try to keep any car I get in the Xchange as Original as possible.The car was cast from a mold I did. The prototype is based the AW Studebaker Avanti. I did a previous 
"AvantiNator I " based on the old Atlas Avanti.On the Jag I got I did change the glass from my stock of shiny black resincast as the old was not up to par & did realign the front post as the front wheels were unequal but I want the car as close to the original creator's intention as possible.

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i havent painted it,its just really orange!just joshin neal.


----------

